# I should know, but... I don't haha



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, I have no clue what the breeds are, or if they are male/female.
And if they are male/female, are any of them capable of mating?

1. Tiger; Largest; Pretty sure he's a male, maybe.


















2. Snowball; Smallest; Female?

















3. Lemon Drop

















4. Cobalt


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Metriaclima estherae OB female
2. Pseudotropheus socolofi albino... not in good shape at all
3. Labidochromis caeruleus
4. Possibly Scieanochromis fryeri, but can't tell if is pure or not.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yup, I agree with fogelhund. I like lemon drop simply because it's a nice example of a good yellow lab. Don't see them all that often. Many have white bellies or missing black on the fins.


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks!
I just received them all and a 55 gallon from a since passed away family member, I will give them plenty of TLC until they're looking lovely


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

id be willing to bet that last guy is not a pure bred, *** never seen a Scieanochromis fryeri with yellow on the body like this before.


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

yellow? he doesn't have any that i can tell.. hmmm


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Well The First One Is 100% Indeed An Orange Zebra Or Red Zebra

100% Proof I Have One

Scientific Name Metriaclima estherae)

Common Name(s): Red Zebra, Orange Zebra

Family: Cichlidae

Species Type: African Cichlids, Lake Malawi

Maximum Size: 5 inches

Life Span: 10 years

Natural Habitat: East African Lake Malawi

Minimum Tank Size: 30 gallons

Tank Region: All over

Possible Tank Mates: Other african cichlids or Synodontis catfish

http://k41.pbase.com/u41/minoltaman/large/15576556.anythingorange_w.jpg

[/img][/url]Description: A member of the Mbuna (or "Rock Dwelling" cichlid) family, their environment should be densely decorated with rocks and rock caves, fine gravel, fine gravel with crushed coral, or even sand for substrate, driftwood, Java Ferns, and Java Moss. Top, middle and bottom swimmers, their preferred tankmates may include other Mbuna or Malawi cichlids, and Synodontis catfishes (as bottom feeders). Red Zebras are Omnivores, and do well with fresh spinach, peas, zucchini, and lettuce. Live foods may include crickets, brine shrimp, meal worms, glass worms, and tubifex worms. Frozen foods like beef heart, hi-pro, daphnia, glass worms, plankton, and brine shrimp are also good choices. Remember, as with most members of the Mbuna family, too much protien foods (meat) may cause them to "bloat". 30% water changes weekly. Vacuum substrate every 2 weeks, move the rock structures at least once a month, possibly with each substrate cleaning, as this will help to curb the territorial instincts of most Mbuna.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Where did you get that info from ZachDees?
Its in need of a few edits I think :wink:


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------

